# need psu and system configuration editing



## cgowthamkumar (Apr 14, 2012)

hi guys...bobby here

               my recent  thread resulted to confusion so i thought new thread is the answer.frankly saying I am new to this pc and stuff,since I am  little bit laptop guy.this PC is purely for gaming purpose and sometimes video editing,hardcore programming and else more....

             the following are the details of pc configuration plz provide suggestions and guide me through this 

CPU: intel I5 2400
mobo: biostar TZ68K+
monitor: benq 2222HDL
GPU: ATI HD5670 or HD5570 or HD6670 (guidance req...)
HDD: Segate 1Tb 7200rpm
cabinet: Cooler Master elite 335
optical drive: sony

               It's really confusing which PSU to buy for above configuration ..since I am little bit low on budget,I considered to buy Zebronics 450w gold series psu

               If above is not adequate suggest good one around 1500/-


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2012)

firstly why are you going for a non K proccy & a Z68 board? planning of upgrading your proccy to a K series later? if no, drop that idea.

yes a basic 450W will be sufficient for the GPU you have selected but its always recommended to go for something better. Corsair CX430W. for GPU, go for HD7750 or HD7770. gaming on a HD5670 isn't what you'll enjoy unless you have a sub20" monitor.


----------



## cgowthamkumar (Apr 14, 2012)

I thought of using Intel smart sense technoloy and SSD caching(want to upgrade after some months) and again i don't overclock the processor 
                             Is Z68 really more for my processor.....????.should i go for Z68 or change it....
                              What type of connectors are required for PSU that I want to buy....


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 14, 2012)

Your other thread is going well I guess. Anyway consider this one.

Core i5 2400
Intel DH67CL (B3)
Radeon HD6850
FSP Saga II 500w/Corsair CX430v2
Seagate 1TB
CM Elite 311
HP dvd1260i


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 14, 2012)

@cgowthamkumar,
 hey buddy you already had a thread discussing about this then why did you opened another thread.better continue there and close this thread.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2012)

continue here: will zebronics 450 w gold series psu wligible for following configuration.


----------

